# Salameat recipe wanted



## papichulo (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone have a recipe for an Italian sausage called Salameat?

Thanks,
Hutch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (Jun 3, 2014)

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=salameat+recipe


----------



## papichulo (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, but I tried the Moochies recipe. They forgot the garlic in that one. Anyway, just wondering if anyone on here has made any. 
Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boykjo (Jun 5, 2014)

Never heard of salameat. Looking at moochies recipe he also forgot to add salami. Salami might be an ingredient as the name salameat. It doesnt look like a cured sausage. I would experiment further with moochies and add ground salami... My 2 cents


----------



## papichulo (Dec 15, 2015)

Salameat is a sausage about the size of the Italian Sausage you might buy at your local supermarket.  It is boiled and then the skin removed before serving on bread of your choice, garnished with mustard, sweet relish or giardinaria or muffaleta.  On the Hill in St. Louis, MO.  Volpi makes a dried salameat that is really good with lots of garlic flavor.  Btw, I finally did get the old recipe for salameat.  PM if you would happen to want it.

Thanks,

Hutch


----------



## dutchmancreek (Feb 12, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## papichulo (Aug 28, 2016)

Dutchman, I just today saw you reply. I'll check the PM. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djhutch (Aug 19, 2017)

I would LOVE the recipe if you have access to it. My wife's father was from Herrin, but we live in Michigan and cannot get it around here. My wife would love to try to make some. Email me at [email protected]  Thanks


----------



## AnnH (Jan 8, 2018)

I pm'ed also.  I've been looking for a good salameat recipe.  I saw Moochie's and they had great ones but the recipe was missing garlic at the very least.


----------



## dutchmancreek (Jan 9, 2018)

I moved from Southern Illinois several years ago and always missed the hot salami and salameat at the P&R. So I needed something to fill the void here in the mountains.
I have found that salameat is very close to the basic garlic sausage recipe. I’ve tried to get some hints from Tony at the P&R and I really think that there aren’t a bunch of secret ingredients. 

Assuming that the basic sausage making technique is well known here, I won’t go into grinding, stuffing, etc. That is all SOP.
This is what I use for a salameat substitute. It’s a good starting point if you want to add other spices (I don’t). This makes a sausage that is, to my taste, slightly more garlicky than the original.

2.25 kg pork shoulder
40 grams salt
10 grams fresh ground black pepper
54 grams minced garlic
250 ml dry red wine
32-34 mm hog casings

Salameat is a fresh sausage, so there is no cure added. (Of course, the dried salameat the Tony sells has to contain cure but that’s a different product.)


----------



## AnnH (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## sandy sorensen (Oct 22, 2018)

papichulo said:


> Salameat is a sausage about the size of the Italian Sausage you might buy at your local supermarket.  It is boiled and then the skin removed before serving on bread of your choice, garnished with mustard, sweet relish
> 
> 
> AnnH said:
> ...


----------

